# Parcel to Spain



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Our relatives have posted a parcel to friends in Spain but they have had to receive any notifications from Correos ?

How can they find out what happened to the parcel ?

Any advice ? Please help,thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Unless it was sent tracked, there is nothing you can do but wait.

My son sent one to me and it took four weeks to arrive. No idea what or who caused the delay and there was nothing that either of us could do about it. Parcels sent by courier are not necessarily ant better either, in my experience.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Parcel*

We are still waiting for our parcel from Singapore but as yet no notification from Correos 

Does anyone know what to do to get our parcel ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> We are still waiting for our parcel from Singapore but as yet no notification from Correos
> 
> Does anyone know what to do to get our parcel ?


Have you been to the Correos office to see if it's there? Maybe it has an incomplete address?

Failing that, as Relyat said, if it doesn't have a tracking code, you can do nothing but wait


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

celia50 said:


> We are still waiting for our parcel from Singapore but as yet no notification from Correos
> 
> Does anyone know what to do to get our parcel ?


The only way to get info is to go to correos with ID. They will look for the parcel and ask you how it was sent, certificado, ordinario ...???


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

celia50 said:


> We are still waiting for our parcel from Singapore but as yet no notification from Correos
> 
> Does anyone know what to do to get our parcel ?


It very well might be stuck in customs in Madrid. I've had packages sit there for a month before being looked at. Nothing to do but wait for a notice from them.


----------



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

kalohi said:


> It very well might be stuck in customs in Madrid. I've had packages sit there for a month before being looked at. Nothing to do but wait for a notice from them.


You are right,my relatives have confirmed that the parcel is at customs in Madrid so there is nothing I can do to speed up the delivery !


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chomel50 said:


> You are right,my relatives have confirmed that the parcel is at customs in Madrid so there is nothing I can do to speed up the delivery !


Have you rung them? Sometimes they want money to release the item (import duty of some kind).

If you don't contact them, then it could stay there forever.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Have you rung them? Sometimes they want money to release the item (import duty of some kind).
> 
> If you don't contact them, then it could stay there forever.


My experience has been that once they start processing your package things move quickly. After all, they want their money, not your package. If customs duty is to be paid (which is usually the case when things are sent from outside of the EU) they will send a notice through correos. The notice comes with instructions about how to go about paying the customs duty and actually collecting the package.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Parcel*



kalohi said:


> My experience has been that once they start processing your package things move quickly. After all, they want their money, not your package. If customs duty is to be paid (which is usually the case when things are sent from outside of the EU) they will send a notice through correos. The notice comes with instructions about how to go about paying the customs duty and actually collecting the package.


Yes,I hope the Correos would forward the notice very soon so I can pay the duty before my holiday in July !


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Package delivery in Spain is awful. It reminds me of the stories my mom used to tell me about package deliveries in Haiti. I avoid receiving private packages in Spain. Deliveries from Amazon and Ebay have been fine so far. But Seur, FedEx, UPS, DHL all lose packages, lie about attempted deliveries, and generally are terrible where I live.


----------

